# Sailfin ^^



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys... so i finally got a some bad photos of my pleco!
He's tricky and very camera shy.. He's litterally see me pick up the camera and slowly drift into the back outta sight.. ~_~!

and of course.. i didnt clean the glass... I am so sorry.. lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow ... amazing. I never realize that a sailfin can look so beautiful.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

i love plecos...they look like dinosaurs!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea i know Zebra... He's always got me in awe.. 

Me too Kween!!!! I love the shape of them.. :3


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice. Looks identicle to mine. How big is it??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He's about 6 inches  What do you usually feed yours?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Yup mines about that size aswell. I feed them sinking pellets, Zuchini (sp) & whatever they find around the tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh same here  He's a freak for the zuchini


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

freak for zucchini..lol.. dont know why thats so funny..hahaha.. nice fish jess..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol...I always think of break dancing when i read it?  weird..

Thanks ran-man :3


----------

